# Baggage lockers



## bagoo76 (May 28, 2018)

Has anyone found a cheap baggage locker service in Melbourne?


----------



## mattsv (May 31, 2018)

Good morning,
I know you can find a $5 a day electronic, I think, at the international melbourne backpacker. It's between Elizabeth Street and Franklin Street.


----------



## bagoo76 (May 28, 2018)

mattsv said:


> Good morning,
> I know you can find a $5 a day electronic, I think, at the international melbourne backpacker. It's between Elizabeth Street and Franklin Street.


thanks for that. I ended up finding some lockers near Southern Cross station which were only $12 per week. I think the place is called Storage Gnome


----------



## Kashkaash (Jun 2, 2018)

Am I work this place for that prices


----------

